# 2/29-3/1 Storm



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Will have more pics when I go out tommorrow but heres a pic of me and my buddy's dmax's all hooked up wating for the snow to start.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

We got a good 4-5 inches here


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Plowed about 4 inches of heavy wet cement today. Still snowing a little and we might get another 3 inches. Wnet over tonght to check the sidewalks and am going to clean everything up in the morning. I will get more pics tommorrow.


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

We got 14" up here in derry and still snowing as of 9 pm on the 1st. I love it. hope we get some more before the winter is over.payup


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics. We are supposed to get a bunch of snow starting tomorrow afternoon. The forecast is for 6"+, whatever that means...


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Didn't end up get any more snow last night like they perdicted. Cleaned all my lots up this morning.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Two vids I took yesterday. The first was just after I had just plowed the whole parking lot so there really wasn't that much snow but i was just getting use to using the camera while plowing. The second vid is just a qucik outsied walk around of my truck.


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

wolfmobile8;1463328 said:


> Two vids I took yesterday. The first was just after I had just plowed the whole parking lot so there really wasn't that much snow but i was just getting use to using the camera while plowing. The second vid is just a qucik outsied walk around of my truck.


Nice videos, truck looks good.


----------

